# A list of One Gallon Fruit Wine Recipes



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

http://brewsupplies.com/homemade_wine_recipes.htm

I take no responsibilities for any of these recipes. I have never used any of them.

I wanted to post it to show some of those new to fruit wines a general idea of how much of a given fruit it takes to make one gallon. From what I have learned in here, these amounts seem pretty accurate, the fruit weight anyway. I question the amount of water added but I quess there talking about total volume.

If any of you more experienced fruit wine makers have anything to add concerning this list please say so, I would be interested to hear your thoughts myself.

Troy


----------



## smurfe (Sep 21, 2009)

They must be tried and true recipes but I don't think I would follow hardly any of them. Most seem a bit light on the fruit. BTW, their statement to soak the corks for 24 hours in Camden is no longer valid unless you are using 100% natural corks. Most use the agglomerate corks which don't need soaking like that.


----------

